# What I learned from the best orchid grower I have ever seen.



## limuhead (Jan 10, 2014)

After visiting some awesome growers on the Big Island of Hawai'i I came to the following conclusion. Research the orchids you want to grow and grow what suits your environment. It is easier for us to adapt to what we like than for an orchid to adapt to where we are. Orchids are highly adaptable and will grow, even bloom for us in less than optimal conditions, but finding the right plants to match your growing conditions will be far more rewarding. If you are one of those people who grow indoors under lights, with heaters and chillers, and fans you are much smarter than I am and have my utmost respect(even though it is possible you are nuts). I saw a bunch of stuff that I wanted but realized that some of them would take too much effort and take away from my collection as a whole.


----------



## emydura (Jan 10, 2014)

True. But unfortunately not all of us live in climates such as Hawaii. You won't find a single epiphytic orchid growing Canberra as it is just too cold. So there isn't a lot of orchids that suits my environment. I guess I could just grow terrestrial orchids instead and I would be fine.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 10, 2014)

limuhead said:


> If you are one of those people who grow indoors under lights, with heaters and chillers, and fans you are much smarter than I am and have my utmost respect(even though it is possible you are nuts).



Thank you  
This really is part of the fun, and sometimes disappointment of growing orchids. 
I love my slippers, but I got hooked on Masdevallias because I have to build a "relationship" with them, learn their likes, dislikes etc in order to grow them well. I will never re-create a cloud forest in my spare room, but I can learn to give my plants the best I can and see what they can do.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I will never re-create a cloud forest in my spare room, but I can learn to give my plants the best I can and see what they can do.


Why not!? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-heads-ul...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2bb135b0


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2014)

Mist eventually gets out and mildews furniture and cold ceilings in winter? Did that....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 11, 2014)

limuhead said:


> After visiting some awesome growers on the Big Island of Hawai'i I came to the following conclusion. Research the orchids you want to grow and grow what suits your environment. It is easier for us to adapt to what we like than for an orchid to adapt to where we are. Orchids are highly adaptable and will grow, even bloom for us in less than optimal conditions, but finding the right plants to match your growing conditions will be far more rewarding. If you are one of those people who grow indoors under lights, with heaters and chillers, and fans you are much smarter than I am and have my utmost respect(even though it is possible you are nuts). I saw a bunch of stuff that I wanted but realized that some of them would take too much effort and take away from my collection as a whole.


Newbies, take this to heart. It is much more rewarding to start with something that you have researched and know you can grow than to go "I like that" and buy something that you will struggle with, not be able to bloom, or kill.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2014)

emydura said:


> True. But unfortunately not all of us live in climates such as Hawaii. You won't find a single epiphytic orchid growing Canberra as it is just too cold. So there isn't a lot of orchids that suits my environment. I guess I could just grow terrestrial orchids instead and I would be fine.



Yes taken this to the extreme we should be growing nothing but our native (or naturalized) species and cultivars. Which still would seem to be fraught with problems for the bulk of US growers (outside of southern Florida), since the natives orchid species are often the toughest things to grow once moved to backyards and windowsills.

Obviously there is a lot more to growing orchids than light/temp/humidity.

With 30,000 species and countless hybrids you would think that everyone should be able to find at least 1 thing that should be easy to keep alive and be happy with, but it seems to be against human nature to be satisfied with that limitation of choices.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2014)

limuhead said:


> but finding the right plants to match your growing conditions will be far more rewarding.



A lot of us actually find the biggest reward by figuring out what it takes to grow something outside of its native habitat.

The long term growth and blooms are the proof of effort and learning.

If all I needed was pretty flowers, I could skip growing altogether and go to silk/plastic plants or picture books.

At some point everyone assess the effort (cost) to benefit ratio of their hobbies. Presently I don't grow Draculas anymore for that reason. But with every incremental gain in knowledge and skill, I get closer to tipping back to trying them again.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2014)

Paphluvr said:


> and know you can grow



Nothing (in biology) is ever a sure bet no matter how much you know. Except that everything dies eventually:evil:.

I know of people who kill even the most simple indoor house plants.

What's funny is that many of these simple indoor house plant species come from tropical orchid habitats. But some folks who do great with their non orchids still have problems with orchids. That suggests that there is more to growing than just providing the "right" physical environment.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2014)

Kind of wondering what the definition is of a "good" or "best" grower?

For me its someone who can grow anything AND knows why its successful.

In many ways the growers under lights (like Chicago Chad) may be the 'best' growers when they know what they are doing and can achieve replicated success for other growers who can apply the knowledge and experiences they share.

I also don't think you can become a "best" grower without taking risks and expanding your frontiers.

But there may be a lot of differences of opinion as to what folks consider as a good grower.

At this point I'm remembering the Kenny Rogers song The Gambler.

"Know when to hold em, Know when to fold em, Know when to walk away and know when to run"?

Is this the mantra of a good or best grower, or just a survivor?


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 11, 2014)

It's very difficult to know what plants will grow well in one's own environment. I have 3 oncidiums that are doing very well, and one that is struggling, all sitting side by side. Some of my catts are growing like crazy, and one or two are barely alive - all hybrids, all bought in the same healthy condition. So what am I doing right and why am I having so much trouble with certain plants?

Slippers are a whole other challenge - I'm still struggling with all of them, and I've had most of them for a year now. Maybe I'll get over the learning curve hump, and maybe I'll give up and stick to easier orchids.

I don't think we should generalize so easily - and native plants are a whole other story. I can't hope to grow native orchids in my back yard or in my house - especially since they're rare, endangered, and it's a crime to dig them up and move them - and they don't survive transplantation anyways because the new area doesn't have the exact same conditions they came from.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess, for me anyway it has to do with matching the environment of the nurseries that I buy from. Flasks, of course are a different story, but as far as the plants that I buy the ones that really do well are from nurseries with similar growing conditions. Quintal Farms, Hilo Orchid Farm, Yamamoto Dendrobiums all have very similar conditions as my growing area. When I get plants from them they always do really well. Most of the stuff I get from H&R Nurseries(sea level as opposed to 1150 feet at my place) tend to go through a dormant stage, whereas plants from similar environments do not. As far as flasks from Chuck Acker, Sam Tsui, Woodstream, Monsoon Flora or a host of others I try to research the crosses and find things that will do well.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 12, 2014)

Long ago I read that purchasing orchids from one's general latitude (or is that longitude) will do best. Similar environment too. Now this is for orchids that grow indoors/windowsill/greenhouse. I discovered this to be very true. I can bloom a plant from the state of Indiana USA far quicker than I can bloom the exact plant coming from Hawaii. 

When I moved from one home to another - three in the last 30 years - that what I grew in one I could not in the other(s). In home #1, Laelia pumila grew like a weed. Not so in #2. Maxillaria tenufolia grew like a weed in house #2. Not so in #3. 

At one point, a Blc, Lc, Slc, or Pot that was heavy Laelia influence just did not thrive in my home. I started to get the hang of Dendrobiums in house #2. Not doing well in house #3. Phals, not succeeding with them in houses 2 and 3. I've given up on them....house #3 is as far as I go by the way(next move better be the old folks home). 

In house #3, I have to admit, Phrags are doing great! As are the really tall Cattleya species and hybrids. I'm hoping my compacts will do the same. So while I can change a great deal of things to accommodate different plants, it seems some will thrive, some will just live, and others just hate me. 

Ok, what was the subject ....?


----------



## annab (Jan 12, 2014)

My theory is :made a culture , more or less get a best conditions then buy a lot of orchids and surely after a few month you already see which plants doing well for you .much theory about environment are often only theory,only the practice and achievement is important for me.
At worst we have throw away a bit of money. 
Anna
in Italy Perseveranza Caparbietà Obiettivi.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 12, 2014)

Wise words, that I'm not following at all, limuhead. :wink:

I think though, that Paphs are the most difficult orchids to grow that I'll ever get (none of those "I want a cold, dry rest to be able to flower" for me, not even if it's a Paph). Some of them seem to like my conditions, some don't. It doesn't seem to matter whether the Paphs in question are more intermediate or warm growers, if they want more or less light - some thrive on my windowsills, and others are declining. So, I've learned that it seems to matter which clone you've managed to get in your order (and since the only line bred ones are from Sam, or in some fashion, Asendorfer, I have no idea what I'm usually getting), like my purpuratum, for example. I've had it for two years this summer, and so far it hasn't failed to flower, despite never getting any lower temperatures. I bet if I bought another purpuratum, from a different vendor, or even the same one, I might not be so successful with the new one. 

I know I'll have problems flowering some of them, but which ones, I'll find out with time. In the meantime, I'll nod to the wisdom of your words, limuhead, and keep trying to grow more of this wonderful genus!


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> Slippers are a whole other challenge - I'm still struggling with all of them, and I've had most of them for a year now. Maybe I'll get over the learning curve hump, and maybe I'll give up and stick to easier orchids.



There are several growers under lights at your latitude or higher having great success with Paphs of all kinds. What are you doing differently from good growers like Bjorn or Leo or Paphman901? 

I would not expect any of these very good growers to suggest giving up on paphs.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2014)

The 2 things I've learned from successfull growers are, have a management program, and it takes effort (work) to be successfull.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 12, 2014)

Humidity, water quality and correct light and temperatures.
Humidity should always be sufficien
water quality includes nutrients; always at tiny levels. Also watering frequency.
correct light both intensity and Spectrum, recent Research has shown that green light is important as well.
temperatures have to be adapted to the plants needs. No good idea to grow cool-growers hot.
Btw is there any way of posting pdf's?
B


----------



## limuhead (Jan 12, 2014)

I started a calendar for my orchid feeding and maintenance regimen. I am a firm believer in consistency. Preventative maintenance with fungicides, insecticides, and supplements will pay off. Been trying to go more green, which costs more green but worth it in the long run.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2014)

That's good. keep us posted.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 13, 2014)

Rick said:


> There are several growers under lights at your latitude or higher having great success with Paphs of all kinds. What are you doing differently from good growers like Bjorn or Leo or Paphman901?
> 
> I would not expect any of these very good growers to suggest giving up on paphs.



For one thing, I'm growing on a windowsill, so I don't have greenhouse humidity. For another, I've been trying to grow them in draining LECA in order to avoid the acidity of bark or sphagnum mixes, and I think I'll have to change to sphagnum. LECA is just building up too much crap on it, even though I'm watering with RO and 20 ppm N from K-Lite. 

I recently got a little ultrasonic humidifier (for a water bottle), and I've been aiming the mist directly at my slippers for about a month now. They seem to like it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The 2 things I've learned from successfull growers are, have a management program, and it takes effort (work) to be successfull.



It also takes $


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2014)

You can throw all the money in the world at orchids! If you don't keep bugs or fungus, etc, at bay money won't do any good.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 13, 2014)

As far as species are concerned, learn all you can about their natural habitat (light, day/night temps., substrate, blooming season, etc.) - then try to duplicate them . There's a reason they grow where they grow. Few of us will be able to match all the variables, but the closer we get, the better the plants will do under our care.


----------

